# hubo o habia ?



## Phoenix2900

Anteanoche hubo/habia un concierto en Rumelihisari.Which one is correct?


----------



## drunkenfool

hubo, because there is a definate time frame which indicated a started and completed action.


----------



## Bocha

Depende del contexto. Son posibles ambas.

Anoche hubo un concierto. La asistencia fue numerosa.

Anoche había un concierto. Pero se suspendió.


----------



## drunkenfool

Bocha said:


> Depende del contexto. Son posibles ambas.
> 
> Anoche hubo un concierto. La asistencia fue numerosa.
> 
> Anoche había un concierto. Pero se suspendió.


 

Ah, ¡verdad! No había pensado en los dos posibilidades.


----------



## Cezanne

Totalmente de acuerdo con Bocha.


----------



## Magmod

Bocha said:


> Depende del contexto. Son posibles ambas.
> 
> Anoche hubo un concierto. La asistencia fue numerosa.
> 
> Anoche había un concierto. Pero se suspendió.


Hola Bocha

Anoche hubo un concierto. La asistencia fue numerosa. = Last night there was a concert. The attendence was high.

 ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita fue en lugar de era?

Anoche había un concierto. Pero se suspendió.= Last night there was a concert. But it was cancelled. 

 ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita había en este caso?

 No es un caso de descriptivo ni una acción que se acabó, como en el siguiente ejemplo:

Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer su barrio =
There were many nights when we went out for a walk round her part of town.

Saludos


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Magmod said:


> Hola Bocha
> 
> Anoche hubo un concierto. La asistencia fue numerosa. = Last night there was a concert. The attendence was high.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita fue en lugar de era?
> *Because it's not really giving background information..It's just a fact. And besides, era wouldn't really make sense. Only once did it happen, the being there of so many people. There were lots of people, then they went home. Fue makes sense(Mi opinión)*
> 
> Anoche había un concierto. Pero se suspendió.= Last night there was a concert. But it was cancelled.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita había en este caso?- *Because the concert never fully took place. It never happened. Hubo would mean it happened for sure! Había is like there was a concert (planned), but however, it was cancelled.  It never got to be "hubo" since it never truly took place. (Mi opinión)*
> *ion)* No es un caso de descriptivo ni una acción que se acabó, como en el siguiente ejemplo:
> 
> Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer su barrio =
> There were many nights when we went out for a walk round her part of town.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Zerbinanovski

¿Cuáles son los casos en los que se usa "hubieron" entonces?


----------



## i heart queso

Hubo/había are invariable, no matter if it's "había un gato" or "había tres mil gatos".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:


> Hola Bocha
> 
> Anoche hubo un concierto. La asistencia fue numerosa. = Last night there was a concert. The attendence was high.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita fue en lugar de era?
> 
> Anoche había un concierto. Pero se suspendió.= Last night there was a concert. But it was cancelled.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita había en este caso?
> 
> No es un caso de descriptivo ni una acción que se acabó, como en el siguiente ejemplo:
> 
> Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer su barrio =
> There were many nights when we went out for a walk round her part of town.
> 
> Saludos


El problema está principalmente en si algún hecho te interesa en particular o ese hecho es el contexto en el cual ocurre el hecho que realmente te interesa.

Anoche hubo un concierto. La concurrencia fue numerosa. (Describo los hechos tal cual ocurrieron)

Anoche hubo un concierto. Vendí muchos helados porque la concurrencia era numerosa. (sólo me interesa la venta de helados, lo demás es el contexto)

Anoche había un concierto, pero vendí muchos más helados yendo a la rambla porque la concurrencia era mucho más numerosa allí. (seguimos vendiendo helados, y aunque el concierto sí se realizó, es sólo contexto)

There were many nights when we went out for a walk round her part of town.

Hubo muchas noches en las que salimos a caminar por su vecindario. (hechos repetidos)
Hubo muchas noches en las que salíamos a caminar por su vecindario.(contexto o costumbre)


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:


> El problema está principalmente en si algún hecho te interesa en particular o ese hecho es el contexto en el cual ocurre el hecho que realmente te interesa.
> 
> Anoche hubo un concierto. La concurrencia fue numerosa. (Describo los hechos tal cual ocurrieron)
> 
> Anoche hubo un concierto. Vendí muchos helados porque la concurrencia era numerosa. (sólo me interesa la venta de helados, lo demás es el contexto)
> 
> Anoche había un concierto, pero vendí muchos más helados yendo a la rambla porque la concurrencia era mucho más numerosa allí. (seguimos vendiendo helados, y aunque el concierto sí se realizó, es sólo contexto)
> 
> There were many nights when we went out for a walk round her part of town.
> 
> Hubo muchas noches en las que *salimos *a caminar por su vecindario. (hechos repetidos)
> Hubo muchas noches en las que salíamos a caminar por su vecindario.(contexto o costumbre)


Hola Alec
Tú has explicado muy bien  


 En otras palabras: el parte descriptivo o de costumbre se pone con había (imperfecto) y el parte de hechos con hubo (pretérito)

 Por lo tanto para hechos repetidos, es decir como de costumbre es decir muchas veces ¿no necesitamos salíamos?

 Además ¿no siempre necesitamos el pretérito con anoche, ayer, hace, esta tarde... ?

Anoche vendí muchos más helados yendo a la rambla porque la concurrencia era mucho más numerosa allí aunque había un concierto.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:


> Por lo tanto para hechos repetidos, es decir como de costumbre es decir muchas veces ¿no necesitamos salíamos?


La confusión se da por la conjugación del verbo salir:

Presente del indicativo
salgo-sales-salís-sale-salimos-salís-salen

Pretérito simple del indicativo
salí-saliste-saliste-salió-salimos-salisteis-salieron

Es como read-read-read (lenguaje escrito)


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Hola Bocha
> 
> Anoche hubo un concierto. La asistencia fue numerosa. = Last night there was a concert. The attendence was high.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita fue ( *hubo*) en lugar de era ( *había*)?
> 
> Anoche había un concierto. Pero se suspendió.= Last night there was a concert. But it was cancelled.
> 
> Recordar que HABÍA ( pretérito IMPERFECTO) puede tener el sentido  de *realidad* pasada o un hecho IRREAL o hipotético.
> *Había* un concierto y se suspendió ( irreal, hipotético).
> Anoche *había* un concierto con mucha concurrencia y se vendieron *muchos helados ( realidad pasada con información de telón de fondo)*
> *Debían matarlos ( hipotético, irreal)*
> *Si tuviera dinero te daba ( irreal, hipotético).*
> *Yo era el bueno y uds me atacaban ( hipotético, irreal).*
> *Recordar que había y hubo de tercera persona es SINGULAR, IMPERSONAL*.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita había en este caso?
> 
> No es un caso de descriptivo ni una acción que se acabó, como en el siguiente ejemplo:
> 
> Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer su barrio =
> There were many nights when we went out for a walk round her (*ITS neighborhood*) part of town.
> 
> Saludos


 
Las acciones repetitivas es con el imperfecto de indicativo SALÍAMOS, solíamos pues osn acciones no acabadas en el pasado.

Ivy29


----------



## htatarsky

Anoche *había* un concierto con mucha concurrencia y se vendieron *muchos helados ( realidad pasada con información de telón de fondo)*

Yo en este caso hubiese usado HUBO, porque me estoy refiriendo a algo que sucedió en realidad.


----------



## htatarsky

*Si tuviera dinero te daba ( irreal, hipotético).*

En este caso para mi sería: Si tuviera dinero, te lo daría.


----------



## htatarsky

Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer su barrio. Acción repetitiva, también podría usarse solíamos salir a recorrer, como USED TO en inglés.


----------



## Jellby

Zerbinanovski said:


> ¿Cuáles son los casos en los que se usa "hubieron" entonces?



Sólo cuando se usa como auxiliar en un tiempo compuesto, o cuando se usa "haber de" para expresar obligación, y quizá otros usos. Pero *nunca* cuando "haber" tiene el sentido de "existir".

Cuando *hubieron terminado* de comer se fueron al salón. 
A pesar de que no estaban del todo convencidos, *hubieron de* hacerlo. 
Ayer *hubo* muchos accidentes en la carretera.


----------



## martu

No quiero complicar aún más la discusión, pero... ¿alguien ha considerado la opción:

*Había* muchas noches (en las que) que salíamos a recorrer su barrio

?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que aquí siempre pasa que hay una corrección tipo "salón de clases": el alumno dice algo -dentro de cierto contexto- y la maestra se lo corrige -porque entiende el contexto o lo definió ella-. Esa estructura no se repite en estos foros más que unas pocas veces. Además, quien pregunta por una frase no necesariamente pregunta por una oración, y no lo hace por un relato, por cierto, aunque pueda tenerlos en mente cuando hace la pregunta. Por último está la elección del hablante sobre lo que quiere decir o qué es lo que quiere recalcar de su discurso: el imperfecto envía las cosas al fondo (instantáneo o temporal) y el perfecto simple las resalta más como figura, y con ambos tiempos no sólo damos información sino que expresamos intenciones o intereses detrás de esa información.

Anoche había un concierto y se vendieron muchos helados.
Anoche hubo un concierto y se vendían muchos helados.
Anoche hubo un concierto y se vendieron muchos helados.
Anoche había un concierto y se vendían muchos helados.

Son todas absolutamente válidas cuando se las pone en el contexto en que se las usa, y si bien comparten la misma información de base, definen, resaltan o relativizan cosas diferentes. El manejo del imperfecto es entender ese toque de perspectiva que va con él, y la mayoría de las preguntas sobre él involucran un interés en consultar este aspecto específicamente por parte de quien inquiere. La respuesta al post número 1 es "ambas, alguna de las dos o ninguna, ¿qué quieres expresar?".

Con respecto a todos los tiempos en general, la ruptura de formas canónicas es frecuente en el habla y se la hace muchas veces con toda la intención de aportar más información o dar matices profundos, aún cuando no se domine a la perfección la lengua:

Si tuviera dinero, te lo daba.

que significa en su debido contexto alguna o varias de las siguientes

Si hubiera tenido dinero, te lo habría dado.
Si tuviera dinero, te lo daría ya mismo.
Cuando tuviere dinero, te lo habría de dar.
En cualquier circunstancia, no dudaría en darte el dinero que tuviera.

Y quiero aclarar que cuando puse "hechos repetidos en el pasado" no me refería a que el perfecto simple tiene esa función sino que me limité a describir lo que decía la frase "hubo muchas noches en las que salimos a caminar por su vecindario ...", cuyo sentido lo aportarán los puntos suspensivos.


----------



## gramatica

Tambien se puede decir "Habia muchas noches en que saliamos a caminar?"

Gracias


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué se necesita fue ( *hubo*) en lugar de era ( *había*)?


Hola Ivy
Gracias por tu respuesta.
 Alec ya ha contestado mi pregunta, post #10.



Ivy29 said:


> Recordar que HABÍA ( pretérito IMPERFECTO) puede tener el sentido de *realidad* pasada o un hecho IRREAL o hipotético.
> *Había* un concierto y se suspendió ( irreal, hipotético)
> = there was a concert and it was cancelled.= El concierto se suspendió


 
 Por lo tanto ¿No entiendo por qué esta frase es irreal, hipotética?


Ivy29 said:


> *Debían matarlos ( hipotético, irreal) *
> = Claro: They* ought* to kill them
> *Si tuviera dinero te daba ( irreal, hipotético)*
> = Claro :If I found Money I* would* give it to you.
> *Yo era el bueno y uds me atacaban ( hipotético, irreal). = I was the good guy and you attacked me*


 No entiendo por qué la  frase ultima es hipotética, irreal



Ivy29 said:


> Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer su barrio =
> There were many nights when we went out for a walk round her (*ITS neighborhood*) part of town


Claro en este caso barrio significa un *distrito *en lugar de un núcleo de población.

Saludos


----------



## Bocha

*Yo era el bueno y ustedes me atacaban.*
*o*
*Yo era el bueno y vosotros me atacabais.*

Este tipo de oración es muy frecuente entre los chicos cuando juegan, para que se note la irrealidad (situación simulada) la podemos completar así:

(Dale, juguemos a que) yo era el bueno y ustedes me atacaban.


----------



## gramatica

Tambien cuando juegan los ninos suelen/tienden decir (Yo era el/la bueno(a).) Ellos lo empezaron, no?=I was the good guy. They started it.


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Hola Ivy
> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> Alec ya ha contestado mi pregunta, post #10.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto ¿No entiendo por qué esta frase es irreal, hipotética?
> 
> *El pretérito IMPERFECTO puede ser irreal o hipotético, debían ahorcarte, yo era el bueno y tu el malo,etc*
> 
> No entiendo por qué la frase ultima es hipotética, irreal
> 
> 
> Claro en este caso barrio significa un *distrito *en lugar de un núcleo de población.
> *LO que no entiendo es usar 'HER'*
> Saludos


 

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> *Yo era el bueno y uds me atacaban *


 
*Yo era el bueno y uds me atacaban ( hipotético, irreal). = *I was the good guy and you attacked me.  En este contexto la traducción es incorrecta 

 Claro como ha explicado Bocha, la correcta traducción sería así:

 I’d be the good guy and you’d attack me 

Claro con eso la acepción es hipotética, irreal.

 Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer *su* barrio =
There were many nights when we went out for a walk round *her* part of town

 Claro *su* podría ser* her*. 

Ahora no estoy seguro si decir *podría o podía* porque no estoy seguro si eso *sea* hipotética, irreal o está en el mundo real  

También "*no estoy seguro"* necesita el subjuntivo, y lo he perdido en el primer caso ¿no? 

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> *Yo era el bueno y uds me atacaban ( hipotético, irreal). = *I was the good guy and you attacked me.  En este contexto la traducción es incorrecta
> 
> Claro como ha explicado Bocha, la correcta traducción sería así:
> 
> I’d be the good guy and you’d attack me
> I would be the good guy and you will attack me ( future NOT yet real)?
> 
> Claro con eso la acepción es hipotética, irreal.
> 
> Hubo muchas noches que salíamos a recorrer *su* barrio =
> There were many nights when we went out for a walk round *her* part of town
> 
> Claro *su* podría ser* her*. ( cómo parte de una ciudad no sería *ITS* INANIMADO)?
> 
> Ahora no estoy seguro si decir *podría o podía* porque no estoy seguro si eso *sea* hipotética, irreal o está en el mundo real
> PODRÍA es llamado también futuro hipotético, Y HABíA Imperfecto irreal Mirar en M. Seco pág. 300. ( diccionario de dudas)
> 
> También "*no estoy seguro"* necesita el subjuntivo, y lo he perdido en el primer caso ¿no?  *No estar seguro means you are NOT sure therefore SUBJUNCTIVE ( doubts, unreal, situations, emotions, opinions, etc.)*
> 
> Saludos


 
Ivy29


----------



## Boerboel

Ay de mi! Qué complicado! Un momento un piensa que no hace malo (no un experto, pero, no horrible) en español... el próximo... parace casi imposible! 

Debo estudiar el préterito contra el imperfecto esta noche.


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> I would be the good guy and you *will* attack me ( future NOT yet real)?


 Es imposible traducir atacaban como will attack.
Además siempre, si se dice would en la primera parte de la frase, luego se debe decir would en la segunda.
También would significa para el futuro en este sentido.



Ivy29 said:


> cómo parte de una ciudad no sería *ITS* INANIMADO)?


 Se puede decir :
I went to her / my / their etc part of town.
I went to its part of town uno se refiere a un animal.



Ivy29 said:


> * No estar seguro means you are NOT sure therefore SUBJUNCTIVE ( doubts, unreal, situations, emotions, opinions, etc.)*


  Claro estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero Heidi no. Mira:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2433348#post2433348

Saludos


----------



## Loob

Magmod, why do you say:



> Es imposible traducir atacaban como will attack.


 
In the context of children playing games, there are three ways to translate
*Yo era el bueno y ustedes me atacaban/**vosotros me atacabais*

(1) "I'm the good guy and you attack me"
(2) "I'll be the good guy and you attack me"
(3) "I'll be the good guy and you'll attack me".

(1) and (2) may be slightly more common, but I'm clear - despite the fact that childhood is far behind me   - that (3) is possible!

Loob


----------



## Magmod

Loob said:


> Magmod, why do you say:
> In the context of children playing games, there are three ways to translate
> *Yo era el bueno y ustedes me atacaban/**vosotros me atacabais*
> 
> (1) "I'm the good guy and you attack me"
> (2) "I'll be the good guy and you attack me"
> (3) "I'll be the good guy and you'll attack me".
> 
> (1) and (2) may be slightly more common, but I'm clear - despite the fact that childhood is far behind me - that (3) is possible!
> 
> Loob


Hola Loob
 All your sentences are grammatically correct and if you want to translate the context as such – that’s ok.

 The problem with Ivy’s sentence is that it’s grammatically wrong. One can’t say:

I would be the good guy and you will attack me ( future NOT yet real)?

 Instead one can use one of your three sentences or better still use my version:
*I’d be the good guy and you’d attack me*

 As you probably know the word would is unusual with regard to tenses because it is a marker for both the imperfect and the conditional tenses in English:

 I would go to the movies but I don’t have time > conditional

 I would go to the movies every weekend as a child > imperfect

 With Bocha’s clarification then we are talking in the conditional tense.

Regards


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Es imposible traducir atacaban como will attack.
> Además siempre, si se dice would en la primera parte de la frase, luego se debe decir would en la segunda.
> También would significa para el futuro en este sentido.
> 
> 
> Se puede decir :
> I went to her / my / their etc part of town.
> I went to its part of town uno se refiere a un animal.
> 
> 
> Claro estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero Heidi no. Mira:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2433348#post2433348
> 
> Saludos


 

*El Subjuntivo- Duda y negación*


*Expresiones de duda y negación*: 
No creer 
Dudar 
No estar seguro/a de 
Negar 
*Ejemplos:* 
No creo que tengamos un examen mañana. 
Dudo que tenga experiencia. 
No estoy seguro que sepa la respuesta. 
*Nota: * creer y estar seguro normalmente sigue *el indicativo* en lo afirmativo porque *no expresa duda o negación:* 
*Ejemplos:* Estoy seguro que hoy es lunes.  (indicativo) 
No estoy seguro que hoy sea lunes. (subjuntivo) 
Creo que hoy tenemos un examen. (indicativo) 
No creo que hoy tengamos un examen. (subjuntivo) >>>

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Hola Loob
> All your sentences are grammatically correct and if you want to translate the context as such – that’s ok.
> 
> The problem with Ivy’s sentence is that it’s grammatically wrong. One can’t say:
> 
> I would be the good guy and you will attack me ( future NOT yet real)?
> 
> Instead one can use one of your three sentences or better still use my version:
> *I’d be the good guy and you’d attack me*
> 
> As you probably know the word would is unusual with regard to tenses because it is a marker for both the imperfect and the conditional tenses in English:
> 
> I would go to the movies but I don’t have time > conditional
> 
> I would go to the movies every weekend as a child > imperfect
> 
> With Bocha’s clarification then we are talking in the conditional tense.
> 
> Regards


 
Lamento que no puedo ayudarte ( es correcto) y además afirma el hablante la certeza de que no puede ayudarte.
Lamento que no pueda ayudarte ( forma educada, formal para decir que no puedes hacer algo.
Lamento que no pudiera/-ese ayudarte  ( hace referencia al pasado, presente y futuro) ayer, hoy o mañana.
Lamento no poder ayudarte. ( infinitivo mismo sujeto).

Ivy29


----------



## trevorb

> Originally Posted by *Magmod*
> Instead one can use one of your three sentences or better still use my version:
> *I’d be the good guy and you’d attack me*


Magmod, sorry if this is already clear to you but it seemed to me that you may have misinterpreted 'yo era el bueno y ustedes me atacaban': it refers to the future.

As Loob said, it equates to the English: "(... let's pretend) I'm the good guy and you attack me" - which refers to something that is yet to happen.

"I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me" only makes sense in English when referring to the past. It's more the sort of thing an adult would say when reminising with a childhood friend. It makes no sense (to me, at least) as a translation for 'yo era el bueno y ustedes me atacaban'.

As for the subjunctive ... that discussion's all yours!

Trevor.


----------



## Magmod

trevorb said:


> it equates to the English: "(... let's pretend) I'm the good guy and you attack me" - which refers to something that is yet to happen.
> 
> "I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me" only makes sense in English when referring to the past.
> 
> Trevor.


Hi Trev
 Would can refer to the future and can be a marker for conditional case:


I would have you know that I'm the one who gives the orders here.
I would be obliged ...
 Let's pretend... is conditional and therefore I translated it with would.

Regards


----------



## trevorb

But, Magmod, "let's pretend" isn't conditional. It refers to something that hasn't happened but it isn't conditional on a another event taking place.

Can you describe a scenario where one kid would say to another, "I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me"? I'm fairly sure that you'd have to _introduce_ a condition for it to make sense e.g "_If_ we played cops and robbers, I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me" (still sounds a little forced to me).

I'm not sure how you'd say that in colloquial, kid's Spanish, but applying standard grammar it would be something like: "Si _jugáramos_ a polis y ladrones, yo _sería_ el bueno y tú me _atacarías_".

¿Algún hispanohablante nos puede decir cómo se la diría un niño, empleando un español más corriente? Dudo que se use "yo era el bueno y tu me atacabas". Según yo sepa, esa frase se refiere al presente o un futuro inmediato y no tiene que ver con nada "condicional".

¡Esperando aclaraciónes! Gracias.

Trevor.


----------



## aleCcowaN

trevorb said:


> I'm not sure how you'd say that in colloquial, kid's Spanish, but applying standard grammar it would be something like: "Si _jugáramos_ a polis y ladrones, yo _sería_ el bueno y tú me _atacarías_".
> 
> ¿Algún hispanohablante nos puede decir cómo se la diría un niño, empleando un español más corriente? Dudo que se use "yo era el bueno y tu me atacabas". Según yo sepa, esa frase se refiere al presente o un futuro inmediato y no tiene que ver con nada "condicional".
> 
> ¡Esperando aclaraciónes! Gracias.
> 
> Trevor.


Perdón que no escriba en inglés, pero tardo años en hacerlo, y no muy bien.

Sí, se dice normalmente (niños de al menos 5 años de edad): "Juguemos a que yo era el bueno y ustedes me perseguían y yo los atrapaba, y luego ustedes se escapaban y luego yo los volvía a atrapar". El primer uso del pretérito imperfecto es definir un contexto, lo que es más común hacerlo en el pasado que en otros tiempos, por eso los niños lo usan en lugar del condicional, que es un tiempo que se domina a mayor edad. El imperfecto delinea contextos, en pasado, pero a veces también en futuro.

Encuentro más plausibles tus explicaciones sobre que no se use el condicional en inglés en estas situaciones, sino simplemente el presente. Para comprobarlo habría que poner en inglés una frase tan larga como la típica frase infantil de varones de 7 u 8 años de edad que puse de ejemplo.

De paso aprovecho para preguntar algo relacionado con esto en inglés. Siempre leí que shall era el pasado de should y que shall se usaba, además de para futuros rimbombantes o mayestáticos, para hacer propuestas (más en BE que en AE): "Shall I do the onions?" (¿Corto las cebollas? -en realidad ¿te parece que corte las cebollas? hecho como propuesta). ¿No se podría usar aquí? (I shall be the good one and.....) ¿o es demasiado elaborado para el lenguaje infantil?


----------



## Magmod

trevorb said:


> But, Magmod, "let's pretend" isn't conditional. It refers to something that hasn't happened but it isn't conditional on a another event taking place
> 
> Can you describe a scenario where one kid would say to another, "I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me"? I'm fairly sure that you'd have to _introduce_ a condition for it to make sense e.g "_If_ we played cops and robbers, I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me"


 I'm only translating in context:

let's pretend...= If we played ... > as you rightly said.

 It is deeper than introducing a condition. There are hundreds of examples where a Spanish speaker doesn't say part of a sentence but assumes it to be obvious:
Que venga = Dígale que venga
Que lleve Manolo su máquina = Tell Manuel to take his camera

 This is in agreement with Alec in order to avoid long, unnecessary sentences: 

_"Para comprobarlo habría que poner en inglés una frase tan larga como la típica frase infantil de varones de 7 u 8 años de edad que puse de ejemplo."_

_Saludos  _


----------



## trevorb

Alec,

Discúlpame, pero voy a escribir en español aunque mis esfuerzos resulten fatal, porque ¡es para hacer practicas que acudo a este foro!

El uso de "shall" es más una cosa de adultos. A veces se oye en la boca de niños en el cine or la tele cuando ellos son de la clase muy alta. Suele indicar una falta de contacto con otros niños más "normales" o una represión emocional.

Magmod,



> Originally posted by *Magmod*:
> 
> let's pretend...= If we played ... > as you rightly said.


 
What I actually said was:

"let's pretend ..." DOES NOT EQUAL "if we played ..."

My point is that I don't think "Let's pretend I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me" is a possible translation for "Juguemos a que yo era el bueno y ustedes me atacaba", which is what I understood you to be saying.

But I´m quite happy to let the point lie.  

Trevor


----------



## i heart queso

> "Juguemos a que yo era el bueno y ustedes me perseguían y yo los atrapaba, y luego ustedes se escapaban y luego yo los volvía a atrapar."



Here's my attempt at normal kid-speak (if it still serves at all in this thread):

"Ok, I'll be the good guy and you guys chase me, then I'll catch you and you escape, and then I'll catch you again." 

As for "shall", definitely in Canada it wouldn't be used by kids (it's hardly used by adults).


----------



## trevorb

> Originally posted by *i heart queso*:Quote:​
> "Juguemos a que yo era el bueno y ustedes me perseguían y yo los atrapaba, y luego ustedes se escapaban y luego yo los volvía a atrapar."​Here's my attempt at normal kid-speak (if it still serves at all in this thread):
> 
> "Ok, I'll be the good guy and you guys chase me, then I'll catch you and you escape, and then I'll catch you again."
> 
> As for "shall", definitely in Canada it wouldn't be used by kids (it's hardly used by adults).


 

Or, as Loob, pointed out earlier:"OK, I'm the good guy and you chase me, then I catch you and you escape, and then I catch you again."​i.e. just present tense.

Incidentally, I supose there is some ambiguity as to whether "I'll be" represents "I will be" or "I shall be". But I think it's pretty universal that kids (and adults!) use the abbreviated form.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Thank you a lot for the examples and explanations. It's clear that present tense takes the place of future or conditional sometimes, as philologists say that future tenses are a "modern" invention (present was used as future until historic times). We have some remains of this, both in English and Spanish, when speaking of scheduled facts:

My plane *leaves* tomorrow morning.
Mi avión *sale* mañana por la mañana.

It seems that a few "wills" here and there -or even none- are enough to give the idea of something happening in a hypothetical future. Well, Spanish speaking kids manage quite well the imperfect to do this, as imperfect "smells of context", it seems to depict facts that happen a couple steps back the main scene, facts that are relatively of lesser importance but wrap the scenario up at the same time. That's what kids perceive about imperfect and they use it a lot to describe anything that is not clearly real: "juguemos a que yo era el bueno y ustedes me perseguían". They have to grow to manage conditional and subjunctive, but meanwhile they use imperfect:

Father- Puede ser que no venga hoy
6y. old kid - ¿Cómo? ¿no venía? ¿qué le pasó?

Perhaps you'd laugh but I found English tenses very difficult, because I feel like I lost a leg, an arm and an eye when I try to translate my thoughts to English, even knowing you can see, walk and work well with English. Subjunctive despair? The other way has it too.


----------



## Ivy29

trevorb said:


> But, Magmod, "let's pretend" isn't conditional. It refers to something that hasn't happened but it isn't conditional on a another event taking place.
> 
> Can you describe a scenario where one kid would say to another, "I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me"? I'm fairly sure that you'd have to _introduce_ a condition for it to make sense e.g "_If_ we played cops and robbers, I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me" (still sounds a little forced to me).
> 
> I'm not sure how you'd say that in colloquial, kid's Spanish, but applying standard grammar it would be something like: "Si _jugáramos_ a polis y ladrones, yo _sería_ el bueno y tú me _atacarías_".
> 
> Vamos a jugar a que yo soy el bueno y tu me atacas. ( future)
> Vamos a jugar a que yo sea el bueno y tú el malo. ( subjunctive, present)
> 
> Yo era el bueno ( pretérito imperfecto ( IRREAL) su acción continuada no llega hasta el momento presente, por lo tanto es hipotético :
> Debian ahorcarlos.
> Yo era el bueno y uds. me atacaban ( se refiere más al pasado imperfecto irreal) que no llega al presente
> 
> *I was the bad boy and you attacked me*. ( literal translation)
> 
> ¿Algún hispanohablante nos puede decir cómo se la diría un niño, empleando un español más corriente? Dudo que se use "yo era el bueno y tu me atacabas". Según ( que) yo sepa, esa frase se refiere al presente o un futuro inmediato y no tiene que ver con nada "condicional".
> 
> ¡Esperando aclaraciónes! Gracias.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> trevorb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you describe a scenario where one kid would say to another, "I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me"? I'm fairly sure that you'd have to _introduce_ a condition for it to make sense e.g "_If_ we played cops and robbers, I'd be the good guy and you'd attack me"
> 
> I'm not sure how you'd say that in colloquial, kid's Spanish, but applying standard grammar it would be something like: "Si _jugáramos_ a polis y ladrones, yo _sería_ el bueno y tú me _atacarías_".
> 
> Vamos a jugar a que yo soy el bueno y tu me atacas. ( future)
> Vamos a jugar a que yo sea el bueno y tú el malo. ( subjunctive, present)
> 
> Yo era el bueno ( pretérito imperfecto ( IRREAL) su acción continuada no llega hasta el momento presente, por lo tanto es hipotético :
> Debian ahorcarlos.
> Yo era el bueno y uds. me atacaban ( se refiere más al pasado imperfecto irreal) que no llega al presente
> 
> *I was the good boy and you attacked me*. ( literal translation)
> 
> Ivy29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Ivy
> 
> Debíamos haber ido
> Deberíamos haber ido
> Estas dos frases significan lo misma:
> We ought to / should have gone.
> 
> Es decir en algunos contextos se puede intercambiarlas.
> 
> Claro nuestra frase es en el caso condicional como de arriba y como he explicado antes:
> (Let’s play and pretend) / (if we play..) : “I’d be the hero and you’d attack me.”
> 
> Para mí suena mejor que (If we play): I’ll be the hero and you’ll attack me.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Ivy
> 
> Debíamos haber ido
> Deberíamos haber ido
> Estas dos frases significan lo misma:
> We ought to / should have gone.
> 
> *En los verbos modales las relaciones de tiempo son un poco distintos*, con debíamos sería un IMPERFECTO IRREAL = NO FUIMOS. DEBERÍAMOS haber ido= tampoco fueron, pero hacia el futuro la acción desde el pasado.
> 
> Es decir en algunos contextos se puede intercambiarlas.
> 
> Claro nuestra frase es en el caso condicional como de arriba y como he explicado antes:
> (Let’s play and pretend) / (if we play..) : “I’d be the hero and you’d attack me.”
> 
> Para mí suena mejor que (If we play): I’ll be the hero and you’ll attack me.
> Pero son relaciones hacia el futuro también NO REAL.
> 
> Yo soy el bueno y tu el malo = PRESENTE con connotación de futuro.
> I'am the good guy and you the bad one ( future connotation also in English)Yo era el bueno y tu el malo ( I was the bad and you the good guy)
> If I were the bad you would attack me. ( conditional-2)
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the bad you would attack me. ( conditional-2)
> 
> Ivy29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, pero no olvides de que era traduciendo en contexto.
> 
> (Let’s play and pretend) / (if we play..) : “I’d be the hero and you’d attack me.”
> Como sabes hay muchos casos cuando el hablante asume que el oyente sabe sobre lo que está hablando.
> Pej:
> 
> Que venga = Dígale que venga = Tell her that she should come.
> Que lleve Manolo su máquina = Tell Manuel to take his camera
> Saludos
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, pero no olvides de que era traduciendo en contexto.
> 
> (Let’s play and pretend) / (if we play..) : “I’d be the hero and you’d attack me.”
> Como sabes hay muchos casos cuando el hablante asume que el oyente sabe sobre lo que está hablando.
> Pej:
> 
> Que venga = Dígale que venga = Tell her that she should come.
> *Tell her to come. ( should es más un deber o una obligación, no te parece??).
> *Que lleve Manolo su máquina = Tell Manuel to take his camera
> Ivy29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que venga = Dígale que venga = Tell her that she should come.
> *Tell her to come. ( should es más un deber o una obligación, no te parece??).*
> Ivy29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, tienes razón. Debería ser: Tell her to come /tell her that she comes
> 
> Pero con tell her usualmente se dice she should come
> Saludos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, tienes razón. Debería ser: Tell her to come /tell her that she comes
> 
> Pero con tell her usualmente se dice she should come
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sería mejor por ser subjuntivo usar ...*that she come???*
> 
> *Ivy29*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sería mejor por ser subjuntivo usar ...*that she come???*
> 
> *Ivy29*
> 
> 
> 
> Como sabes no hay muchas reglas en inglés para el subjuntivo:
> 
> I doubt (that) he lives here
> Maybe he has the money
> Even if he knows …
> Even if he were the king of Argentina
> Tell her that she *comes* etc.
> Cuídate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

